# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الكرار على

## محمد احمد حسن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

أبو الحسن علي بن أبي طالب (13 رجب 23 ق.هـ/17 مارس 599م - 21 رمضان 40 هـ/ 28 فبراير 661 م) ابن عم محمد بن عبد الله نبي الإسلام وصهره، من آل بيته، وأحد أصحابه، هو رابع الخلفاء الراشدين عند السنة وأوّل الأئمّة عند الشيعة.
ولد في مكة وتشير مصادر التاريخ بأن ولادته كانت في جوف الكعبة [3] وكافله حين توفي والديه وجده، وأُمّه فاطمة بنت أسد الهاشميّة. أسلم قبل الهجرة النبويّة، وهو ثاني أو ثالث الناس دخولا في الإسلام، وأوّل من أسلم من الصبيان. هاجر إلى المدينة المنوّرة بعد هجرة محمد بثلاثة أيّام وآخاه محمد مع نفسه حين آخى بين المسلمين، وزوجه ابنته فاطمة بنت محمد في السنة الثانية من الهجرة.
شارك علي في كل غزوات الرسول عدا غزوة تبوك حيث خلّفه فيها محمد على المدينة. وعُرف بشدّته وبراعته في القتال فكان عاملاً مهماً في نصر المسلمين في مختلف المعارك وابرزها غزوة الخندق و معركة خيبر . لقد كان علي موضع ثقة الرسول محمد فكان أحد كتاب الوحي وأحد أهم سفرائه ووزرائه.
تعد مكانة علي بن أبي طالب وعلاقته بأصحاب الرسول موضع خلاف تاريخي وعقائدي بين الفرق الإسلامية المختلفة، فيرى بعضهم أن الله اختاره وصيّاً وإماماً وخليفةً للمسلمين، وأنّ محمداً قد أعلن ذلك في بخطبة الغدير، لذا اعتبروا أنّ اختيار أبي بكر لخلافة المسلمين كان مخالفاً لتعاليم النبي محمد، كما يرون أنّ علاقة بعض الصحابة به كانت متوتّرة. وعلى العكس من ذلك ينكر بعضهم حدوث مثل هذا التنصيب، ويرون أنّ علاقة أصحاب الرسول به كانت جيدة ومستقرّة. ويُعدّ اختلاف الاعتقاد حول علي هو السبب الأصلي للنزاع بين السنة والشيعة على مدى العصور.
بويع بالخلافة سنة 35 هـ (656 م) بالمدينة المنورة، وحكم خمس سنوات وثلاث أشهر وصفت بعدم الاستقرار السياسي، لكنها تميزت بتقدم حضاري ملموس خاصة في عاصمة الخلافة الجديدة الكوفة. وقعت الكثير من المعارك بسبب الفتن التي تعد امتدادا لفتنة مقتل عثمان، مما أدى لتشتت صف المسلمين وانقسامهم لشيعة علي الخليفة الشرعي، وشيعة عثمان المطالبين بدمه على رأسهم معاوية بن أبي سفيان الذي قاتله في صفين، وعائشة بنت أبي بكر ومعها طلحة بن عبيد الله والزبير بن العوام الذين قاتلوه في يوم الجمل؛ كما خرج على علي جماعة عرفوا بالخوارج وهزمهم في النهروان، وظهرت جماعات تعاديه سموا بالنواصب. واستشهد على يد عبد الرحمن بن ملجم في رمضان سنة 40 هـ 661 م.
اشتهر علي عند المسلمين بالفصاحة والحكمة، فينسب له الكثير من الأشعار والأقوال المأثورة. كما يُعدّ رمزاً للشجاعة والقوّة ويتّصف بالعدل والزُهد حسب الروايات الواردة في كتب الحديث والتاريخ. كما يُعتبر من أكبر علماء الدين في عصره علماً وفقهاً إنْ لم يكن أكبرهم على الإطلاق كما يعتقد الشيعة وبعض السنة والصوفيّة.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*نسبه ميلاده ونشأته
نسبه:
هو علي بن ابي طالب بن عبد المطلب (واسمه شيبة) بن هاشم (واسمه عمرو) بن عبد مناف (واسمه المغيرة) بن قصي (واسمه زيد) بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر (واسمه قيس) وهو قريش بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة (واسمه عامر) بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.
لا يعرف يقينا متى ولد علي بن أبي طالب، لكن بحسب بعض مصادر التراث مثل ما ورد في العمدة:24 فإنه ولد بمكة يوم الجمعة الثالث عشر من رجب بعد ثلاثين عاما من عام الفيل، أي الموافق 17 مارس 599 م أو 600 وفقا للموسوعة البريطانية [4] وتقول مصادر أخرى 23 أكتوبر 598 م أو 600 م [5]. وهو أصغر ولد أبوه أبو طالب بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم أحد سادات قريش والمسؤول عن السقاية فيها. ويرجع نسبه إلى إسماعيل بن إبراهيم أحد أنبياء الإسلام. وأمه فاطمة بنت أسد بن هاشم بن عبد مناف، قيل أنها أول هاشمية تلد لهاشمي، [6] وكان والدا علي قد كفلا محمدا حين توفي والديه وجده وهو صغير فتربى ونشأ في بيتهما.


الكعبة، حيث ولد علي بن أبي طالب وفقا لبعض الروايات.
تضاربت الروايات بأن عليا بن أبي طالب ولد داخل الكعبة، حيث يؤكد الشيعةأنه المولود الوحيد داخل الكعبة وفقا لروايات تقول أن موضع بأحد جدران الكعبة يسمى المستجار قبل الركن اليماني قد انشق لفاطمة بنت أسد حين ضربها الطلق فدخلت الكعبة وولدت علي [7][8][9] [10]. وذكر ذلك في المصادر السنية ومنها المستدرك للحاكم فجاء فيه: «تواترت الأخبار أن فاطمة بنت أسد ولدت أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب كرّم الله وجهه في جوف الكعبة» [11]، وورد هذا الخبر في مواضع أخرى من كتب السنة والشيعة [12] وتضيف كتب الشيعة انه عندما وصل خبر دخول فاطمة بنت اسد الى الكعبة إلى أبي طالب أقبل هو وجماعة وحاولوا ليفتحوا باب الكعبة حتى تصل النساء إلى فاطمة ليساعدنها على أمر الولادة ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا فتح الباب [13] بينما ينكر بعض علماء الدين والمؤرخين السنة هذه الروايات الشيعية، حيث ضعف السيوطي سند رواية الحاكم[14]، وضعفها صاحب تهذيب الأسماء [15]، والثابت عند بعض أهل السنة هو أن حكيما بن حزام هو الذي ولد في جوف الكعبة كما أورد ذلك الحاكم والذهبي وابن حجر وغيرهم [16].تذكر بعض المصادر أن فاطمة أرادت أن تسميه أسدا أو حيدرة تيمنا بأبيها، بينما أراد أبو طالب أن يسميه زيدا، لكن محمدا سماه عليا[17]، وفي مصادر أخرى أن أمه جائها هاتف يأمرها بتسميته علي[18]، وروي أيضا أن والده وجد لوح مكتوب عليه أبيات من الشعر في مدح ابنه وتسميه علي [19].
حين كان علي ما بين الخامسة والسادسة من عمره مرت بمكة سنين عسرة وضيق أثّرت على الأحوال الإقتصادية في مكة وما حولها، وكان لأبي طالب ثلاثة أبناء: علي وعقيل وجعفر، فذهب إليه الرسول محمد وعمه العباس بن عبد المطلب وعرضا عليه أن يأخذ كل منهما ولدا من أبنائه يربيه ويكفله تخفيفا للعبء عليه، فأخذ العباس جعفر وأخذ محمد عليا، فتربى في بيته وكان ملازما له أينما ذهب [4][20][21]، وتذكر بعض المصادر أنه كان يذهب معه إلى غار حراء للتعبد والصلاة [20][22][23]، كما يُذكر أنه كان قبل الإسلام حنفيا ولم يسجد لصنم قط طيلة حياته، ولهذا يقول المسلمون "كرم الله وجهه" بعد ذكر اسمه، وقيل لأنه لم ينظر لعورة أحد قط [24].


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
إسلامه
أسلم علي وهو صغير، بعد أن عرض النبي محمد الإسلام على أقاربه من بني هاشم تنفيذا لما جاء في القرآن [25]. وقد ورد في بعض المصادر أن محمدا قد جمع أهله وأقاربه على وليمة وعرض عليهم الإسلام، وقال أن من يؤمن به سيكون وليه ووصيه وخليفته من بعده، فلم يجبه أحد إلا علي. سمي هذا الحديث "حديث يوم الدار" أو "إنذار يوم الدار" أو "حديث دعوة العشيرة" [26]، وقد ذكر في العديد من الكتب بروايات مختلفة منها ما أورده الطبري في تاريخه 2 ص 216 :
لما نزلت هذه الآية على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين "، دعاني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال لي: يا عليُّ، إنَّ الله أمَرَنِي أنْ أُنْذِرْ عَشِيرَتِي الأقْرَبِ، فضقت بذلك ذرعا، وعرفت أنى متى أباديهم بهذا الأمر أرى منهم ما أكره، فصمتُّ حتى جاء جبرئيل فقال: يا محمد، إنك إلا تفعل ما تؤمر به يعذبك ربك، فاصنع لنا صاعا من طعام، واجعل عليه رجل شاة، واملأ لنا عسا من لبن؛ ثم اجمع لي بنى عبد المطلب حتى أكلمهم، وأبلغهم ما أمرت به، ففعلت ما أمرني به. ثد دعوتهم له؛ وهم يومئذ أربعون رجلا، يزيدون رجلا أو ينقصونه؛ فيهم أعمامه:أبو طالب وحمزة والعباس وأبو لهب؛ فلما اجتمعوا إليه دعاني بالطعام الذي صنعت لهم، فجئت به، فلما وضعته تناول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حذية من اللحم، فشقها بأسنانه، ثم ألقاها في نواحي الصفحة. ثم قال: خذوا بسم الله، فأكل القوم حتى ما لهم بشيء حاجة وما أرى إلا موضع أيديهم، وايم الله الذي نفس علي بيده؛ وإن كان الرجل الواحد منهم ليأكل ما قدمت لجميعهم. ثم قال: اسق القوم، فجئتهم بذلك العس، فشربوا منه حتى رووا منه جميعا، وايم الله إن كان الرجل الواحد منهم ليشرب مثله، فلما أراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكلمهم بدره أبو لهب إلى الكلام، فقال: لهدما سحركم صاحبكم ! فتفرق القوم ولم يكلمهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: الغد يا علي؛ إن هذا الرجل سبقني إلى ما قد سمعت من القول، فتفرق القوم قبل أن أكلمهم، فعد لنا من الطعام بمثل ما صنعت، ثم اجمعهم لي. قال: ففعلت، ثم جمعتهم ثم دعاني بالطعام فقربته لهم، ففعل كما فعل بالأمس، فأكلوا حتى مالهم بشيء حاجة. ثم قال: اسقهم، فجئتهم بذلك العس، فشربوا حتى رووا منه جميعا، ثم تكلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: يا بنى عبد المطلب؛ إنى والله ما أعلم شابا في العرب جاء قومه بأفضل مما قد جئتكم به؛ إنى قد جئتكم بخير الدنيا والآخرة، وقد أمرني الله تعالى أن أدعوكم إليه، فأيكم يؤازرني على هذا الأمر على أن يكون أخي ووصيتي وخلفتي فيكم ؟ قال: فأحجم القوم عنها جميعا، وقلت: وإنى لأحدثهم سنا، وأرمصهم عينا، وأعظمهم بطنا، وأحمشهم ساقا؛ أنا يا نبي الله، أكون وزيرك عليه. فأخذ برقبتي، ثم قال: إن هذا أخي ووصى ووخليفتي فيكم، فاسمعوا له وأطيعوا. قال: فقام القوم يضحكون، ويقولون لأبي طالب: قد أمرك أن تسمع لابنك وتطيع.[27][28]	
و في رواية أخرى حول إسلام علي ذكر ابن الأثير في أسد الغابة:
عن ابن إسحاق قال‏:‏ ثم إن علي بن أبي طالب جاء بعد ذلك اليوم- يعني بعد إسلام خديجة وصلاتها معه- قال‏:‏ فوجدهما يصليان، فقال علي‏:‏ يا محمد، ما هذا? فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏دين الله الذي اصطفى لنفسه، وبعث به رسله، فأدعوك إلى الله وإلى عبادته وكفر باللات والعزى‏"‏‏.‏فقال له علي‏:‏ هذا أمر لم أسمع به قبل اليوم، فلست بقاض أمراً حتى أحدث أبا طالب‏.‏ فكره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يفشي عليه سره قبل أن يستعلن أمره، فقال له‏:‏ يا عليّ، إن لم تسلم فاكتم‏.‏ فمكث عليّ تلك الليلة، ثم إن الله أوقع في قلب عليّ الإسلام، فأصبح غادياً إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى جاءه فقال‏:‏ ماذا عرضت عليّ يا محمد? فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وتكفر باللات والعزى، وتبرأ من الأنداد‏"‏‏.‏ ففعل عليّ وأسلم، ومكث عليّ يأتيه سراً خوفاً من أبي طالب، وكتم عليّ إسلامه‏.‏[22]	
وفي رواية عن أنس بن مالك: «بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الاثنين، وأسلم علي يوم الثلاثاء» [22][29].
وبهذا أصبح علي أول من أسلم من الصبيان، وذهب البعض مثل ابن اسحاق لأنه أول الذكور إسلاما، وإن اعتبر آخرون من أهل السنة مثل الطبري أن أبا بكر هو أول الذكور إسلاما مستندين إلى روايات تقول أن عليا لم يكن راشدا حين أسلم [30]، فالروايات تشير لأن عمره حين أسلم يتراوح بين تسعة أعوام وثمانية عشر عام [6][31]؛ وفي رواية أوردها الذهبي في تاريخه: «أول رجلين أسلما أبو بكر وعلي وإن أبا بكر أول من أظهر الإسلام وكان علي يكتم الإسلام فرقا من أبيه» [32]. كما كان علي أول من صلى مع محمد وزوجته خديجة بعد الإسلام [33] في حين نقل ابن سعد رواية يقول فيها علي أنه أول من أسلم.[31]
لم يهاجر علي إلى الحبشة في الهجرة الأولى حين سمح رسول الإسلام لبعض من آمن به بالهجرة إلى هناك هرباً من اضطهاد قريش. وقاسى معه مقاطعة قريش لبني هاشم وحصارهم في شعب أبي طالب [34]. كما رافق محمدا في ذهابه للطائف لنشر دعوته هناك بعد أن اشتد ايذاء قريش له [35]. مكث علي مع محمد في مكة حتى هاجر إلى المدينة.
[عدل]ليلة الهجرة النبوية


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*في اليوم الذي عزم فيه الرسول على الهجرة إلى يثرب، اجتمع سادات قريش بدار الندوة واتفقوا على قتله، فجمعوا من كل قبيلة شاب قوي وأمروهم بانتظاره أمام باب بيته ليضربوه ضربة رجل واحد فيتفرق دمه بين القبائل. حسب اعتقاد كافة المسلمين جاء المَلَك جبريل إلى محمد وحذره من تآمر القريشيين لقتله، فطلب النبي محمد من علي بن أبي طالب أن يبيت في فراشه بدلا منه ويتغطى ببرده الأخضر ليظن الناس أن النائم هو محمد وبهذا غطي على هجرة النبي وأحبط مؤامرة أهل قريش [36]. ،وفي بعض الروايات انه سأل اصحابه من يبيت على فراشه فلم يجبه الا علي ثلاثاً[37] ويعتبر علي أول فدائي في الإسلام بموقفه في تلك الليلة التي عرفت فيما بعد "بليلة المبيت"؛ ويروى المفسرين الشيعة في تفسير الآية القرآنية: ﴿ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضاة الله﴾ أنها نزلت في علي بن أبي طالب حين نام في فراش الرسول [38][39]. كان محمدا قد أمره أن يؤدي الأمانات إلى أهلها ففعل، حيث كان أهل قريش يضعون أماناتهم عند محمد. وكانوا في مكة يعلمون أن عليا يتبع محمدا أينما ذهب، لذا فإن بقاءه في مكة بمثابة تمويه لجعل الناس يشكون في هجرة النبي لاعتقادهم بأنه لو هاجر لأخذ عليا معه. بقي علي في مكة ثلاثة أيام حتى وصلته رسالة محمد عبر رسوله أبي واقد الليثي يأمره فيها بالهجرة للمدينة.[40][41]






*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
مسار الهجرة إلى يثرب؛ وأهم غزوات محمد وفتوحات الخلفاء الراشدون.
[عدل]هجرته
خرج علي للهجرة إلى المدينة وهو في الثانية والعشرين من عمره، وحسب رواية ابن الأثير في أسد الغابة فقد خرج علي وحيدا يمشي الليل ويكمن النهار [22][42]. بينما تذكر مصادر أخرى أنه اصطحب ركب من النساء هم أمه فاطمة بنت أسد وفاطمة بنت محمد وفاطمة بنت الزبير وزاد البعض فاطمة بنت حمزة بن عبد المطلب أو ما سمي بركب الفواطم. ولم تمض غير أيام قليلة حتى وصل علي إلى قباء حيث انتظره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بها ورفض الرحيل قبل أن يصل علي الذي كان قد أنهكه السفر وتورمت قدماه حتى نزف منهما الدم. وبعد وصوله بيومين نزل علي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة [40][41]. حين وصل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة قام بما عرف بمؤاخاة المهاجرين والأنصار وآخى بين علي وبين نفسه وقال له: «أنت أخي في الدنيا والآخرة»[43][44].
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*زواجه
في شهر صفر من السنة الثانية من الهجرة زوجه محمد ابنته فاطمة ولم يتزوج بأخرى في حياتها، وقد روي أن تزويج فاطمة من علي كان بأمر من الله، حيث توالى الصحابة على محمد لخطبتها إلا أنه ردهم جميعا حتى أتى الأمر بتزويج فاطمة من علي [45]، فأصدقها علي درعه الحطمية ويقال أنه باع بعيرا له وأصدقها ثمنه الذي بلغ 480 درهم على أغلب الأقوال [46]. وأنجب منها الحسن والحسين في السنتين الثالثة والرابعة من الهجرة على التوالي [47]، كما أنجب زينب بنت علي وأم كلثوم بنت علي والمحسن بن علي، والأخير حوله خلاف تاريخي حيث يروى أنه قتل وهو جنين يوم حرق الدار، وفي روايات أخرى أنه ولد ومات في حياة النبي، في حين ينكر بعض السنة وجوده من الأساس. في أكثر من مناسبة صرح محمد أن علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين هم أهل بيته مثلما في حديث المباهلة وحديث الكساء [48]، ويروى أنه كان يمر بدار علي لإيقاظهم لآداء صلاة الفجر ويتلو آية التطهير[49][50].


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
أعماله في عهد النبي
[أخف]
جزء من سلسلة
أهل السنة والجماعة



المعتقدات
أركان الإسلام • أركان الإيمان
السلف الصالح • حديث نبوي

الخلفاء الراشدون
أبو بكر • عمر بن الخطاب
عثمان بن عفان • علي بن أبي طالب

الأئمة الأربعة
أبو حنيفة النعمان • مالك بن أنس
محمد بن إدريس الشافعي • أحمد بن حنبل

المذاهب الفقهية
حنفية • مالكية • شافعية • حنبلية
• ظاهرية • الأوزاعية • الليثية

مناهج فكرية
سلفية • أشعرية • ماتردية • أهل الحديث

حركات وتنظيمات
وهابية • الإخوان المسلمون • ديبوندية

كتب الصحاح

صحيح البخاري • صحيح مسلم
سنن النسائي • سنن أبي داوود
سنن الترمذي • سنن الدارمي
سنن ابن ماجة • موطأ مالك

أهم كتب أهل السنة والجماعة

عرض · نقاش · تعديل

كان عليا موضع ثقة رسول الله محمد ، فكان أحد كتاب القرآن أو كتاب الوحي الذين يدونون القرآن في حياة النبي محمد. وكان أحد سفرائه الذين يحملون الرسائل ويدعون القبائل للإسلام، واستشاره محمد في الكثير من الأمور مثلما استشاره في ما يعرف بحادثة الإفك [47]. شهد بيعة الرضوان وأمره محمد حينها بتدوين وثيقة صلح الحديبية وأشهده عليه [51][52]. يروى في الاستيعاب أن محمد بعث خالد بن الوليد إلى اليمن ليدعوهم فبقي هناك ستة أشهر فلم يجبه أحد فبعث محمد بعلي إلى اليمن فأسلمت على يديه همدان كلها، وتتابع بعدها أهل اليمن في الدخول إلى الإسلام [6]؛ ولم تكن هذة المرة الأخيرة التي يذهب فيها علي إلى اليمن حيث ولاه محمد قضاء اليمن لما عرف عنه من عدل وحكمة في القضاء، فنصحه ودعا له، ثم أرسله إلى هناك سنة 8 هـ ومكث به عام واحد [53][54]. كما ساهم في فض النزاعات وتسوية الصراعات بين بعض القبائل[4]. ورد في الكامل أنه عند فتح مكة أراد سعد بن عبادة دخول مكة مقاتلاً عكس ما أمر به محمد حيث أنه أراد دخول مكة بلا قتال، فحين سمع محمد ذلك أرسل علي خلف سعد فلحقه وأخذ الراية منه ودخل بها مكة، بعدها أمره محمد بكسر الأصنام التي كانت حول الكعبة [5


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*غزواته مع محمد
شهد علي جميع المعارك معه إلا غزوة تبوك خلفه فيها على المدينة وعلى عياله بعده وقال له‏:‏ ‏"‏ أنت مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى إلا أنه لا نبي بعدي ‏"، وسلم له الراية في الكثير من المعارك [6][22]. عرف علي بن أبي طالب ببراعته وقوته في القتال، وقد تجلى هذا في غزوات الرسول؛ ففي غزوة بدر، هزم علي الوليد بن عتبة، وقتل ما يزيد عن 20 من الوثنيين [56]. وغزوة أحد قتل طلحة بن عبد العزى حامل لواء قريش في المعركة، وأرسله محمد إلى فدك فأخذها في سنة 6 هـ[57]. وفي غزوة الأحزاب قتل عمرو بن ود العامري أحد فرسان العرب وفي غزوة خيبر، هزم فارس اليهود مرحب، وبعد أن عجز جيش المسلمين مرتين عن اقتحام حصن اليهود، قال محمد: «لأدفعن الراية إلى رجل يحب الله ورسوله ويحبه الله ورسوله ويفتح عليه» فأعطاها لعلي ليقود الجيش، وفتح الحصن وتحقق النصر للمسلمين [58][59]. وقيل إنه اقتحم حصن خيبر متخذاّ الباب درعا له لشدة قوته في القتال. وكان ممن ثبت مع محمد في غزوة حنين [44]. وكان لعلي سيف شهير أعطاه له محمد في غزوة أحد عرف باسم ذو الفقار [47] كما أهداه محمد درعا عرفت بالحطمية ويقال أنها سميت بهذا الاسم لكثرة السيوف التي تحطمت عليها.






*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*غدير خم
طالع أيضًا :غدير خم

في اليوم الثامن عشر من ذي الحجة عام العاشر هجرياً بعد أن أتم النبي محمد مناسك حجة الوداع وخرج المسلمون عائدين لديارهم، توقف عند مكان يقال له غدير خم وخطب في المسلمين خطبة اختلفت الروايات حولها ولكن يجمع المؤرخون أنه جاء فيها «من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه». تقول المصادر الشيعية أن في هذا اليوم نزلت الآية ﴿اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا﴾ (سورة المائدة:الآية 3) ويفسرونها بأن إتمام الدين هو الإيمان بالإمام والولي علي بن أبي طالب من بعد الرسول محمد [60][61]، وتقول مصادرهم أن جميع المسلمين والمسلمات قد بايعوه في هذا اليوم على السمع والطاعة [62]. من وجهة النظر السنية وصية النبي محمد في علي لا تدل على استخلافه من بعده وإنما تدل على مكانته، كما ينكر السنة حدوث المبايعة أو نزول الآية في هذا اليوم [63].


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*بعد وفاة محمد

تعد الفترة من بعد موت محمد من أكثر المواضع الخلافية في التاريخ الإسلامي وخاصة فيما يتعلق بعلي بن أبي طالب وعلاقته بالصحابة، ويتخذ الخلاف منحى عقائدي حيث يرفض رجال الدين السنة والشيعة الروايات التي تعارض عقيدتهم، ويؤيدهم في ذلك علماء الجرح والتعديل من ناحية سند الروايات.
[عدل]اختيار الخليفة
بعد وفاة النبي محمد قام علي بتغسيل وتجهيز جثمانه للدفن، وفي هذه الأثناء اجتمع الأنصار في سقيفة بني ساعدة ورشحوا سعد بن عبادة ليكون خليفة للمسلمين، وحين سمع أبو بكر وعمر بهذا توجها إلى السقيفة وأكدوا على أحقية المهاجرين بالخلافة كما تقول المصادر السنية ودار جدال بينهم، في النهاية تم اختيار أبا بكر ليكون خليفة النبي، بعدها توجهوا لبيت علي لأخذ البيعة منه.[64][65]
يروي بعض المؤرخين أن عليا كان مقتنعا بأحقيته في الخلافة،[66] واعتقد أن المسلمين سيختاروه في السقيفة، فقال حين وصله نبأ ترشيح الأنصار لسعد بن عبادة: «لو كانت الامامة فيهم، لم تكن الوصيّة بهم» ثم قال: «فماذا قالت قريش؟» قالوا: «احتجّت بأنّها شجرة الرسول»، فقال: «احتجّوا بالشجرة وأضاعوا الثمرّة»،[67] فاجتمع علي وبعض الصحابة المحتجين على خلافة أبي بكر في بيت علي ومنهم طلحة بن عبيد الله الزبير بن العوام وأمه صفية عمة النبي، ولكن السنة يصححون رواية تقول أنه تقبل الأمر ورضي بخلافة أبي بكر،[68][69][70] كما وافقهم في هذا ذلك بعض الفقهاء الشيعة أمثال محمد حسين كاشف الغطاء في كتاب أصل الشيعة وأصولها حيث قال أن علي قد بايع وسالم. وتؤكد بعض المصادر أن علي بن أبي طالب احتفظ بدور كبير خلال عهود الخلفاء الثلاثة الذين سبقوه، وكانوا يستشيروه في الكثير من الأمور.[71]
بينما يؤكد أغلب الشيعة وبعض الباحثين المعاصرين روايات تقول أنه بايع كارها وتنفي بعضها مبايعته لأبي بكر.[64] كما يعتبر علماء الشيعة الكثير من الصحابة مرتدين وخارجين عن الإسلام لرفضهم إمامة علي وتخاذلهم عن نصرته باستثناء القليل منهم لا يعرف عددهم تحديدا فيقال ثلاثة أو أربعة منهم، وفي روايات أخرى سبعة،[72] ويصل عددهم في بعض الروايات إلى سبعمائة [73][74] كما تضاربت الروايات حول هويتهم فيذكر منهم الزبير بن العوام وطلحة بن عبيد الله والعباس بن عبد المطلب والفضل بن العباس وخالد بن سعيد بن العاص والمقداد بن عمرو وسلمان الفارسي وعمار بن ياسر وأبو ذر الغفاري والبراء بن عازب وأبي بن كعب،[75] وهناك روايات في كتب الشيعة تقول أن بني هاشم لم يبايعوا أبو بكر.[64] تقول الروايات الشيعية أن منزل علي تعرض للاقتحام أكثر من مرة وتعرضت زوجته للضرب وكسر ضلعها وإجهاض جنينها المحسن حين عصرها عمر بن الخطاب -وفي بعض الروايات قنفذ مولى عمر- بين باب منزلها والحائط،[76][77][78] وهدد عمر بن الخطاب -حسب الروايات الشيعية- بحرق البيت فخرج إليه الزبير بن العوام مستلا سيفه لكنه تعثر فأخذوا منه سيفه، بينما تنفي الروايات السنية حصول هذا الأمر، وأن الصحابة كانوا متآلفين، وذكر سليم بن قيس في كتابه أن عليا -حسب وجهة النظر الشيعية- رُبط بالحبال وتكالب عليه الناس أثناء مقاومته لمهاجمي داره وكاد أن يُقتل لولا أن حال بينه وبينهم زوجته فاطمة.[79][80] على الرغم من ذلك يصحح رجال الدين الشيعة كذلك روايات مفادها أن علي بن أبي طالب التزم بمبدأ التقية مع أنهم يعتبروا الصحابة مغتصبين لإرث النبوة، ولم يطالب علي بحقه في القصاص لزوجته طوال فترة حكم الخلفاء الثلاثة مما يعتبره السنة موقف لا يليق بعلي بن أبي طالب مما ينكروا حدوث هذا الأمر من الأصل، بينما يقول الشيعة بأنه التزام بوصية أوصاه بها محمد قبل وفاته -حسب الروايات الشيعية وينكرها السنة- جاء فيها: «يا علي ستغدر بك الأمة من بعدي، فقلت يا رسول الله فما تعهد إلي إذا كان كذلك؟ فقال: إن وجدت أعوانا فانبذ إليهم وجاهدهم. وإن لم تجد أعوانا فكف يدك واحقن دمك حتى تجد على إقامة الدين وكتاب الله وسنتي أعوانا»،[81]. فاستنصر علي القوم فلم يجبه غير أربعة أو خمسة [82][83] لكن علي قال لو كانوا أربعين رجلا لقاوم، فبايع كارها متبعا الوصية وحقناً لدمه؛[84] وفي رواية أخرى أوردها اليعقوبي أن أبا سفيان بن حرب وبايع علي، وذهب خالد بن سعيد إلى علي يبايعه قائلا له: «هلم أبايعك، فو الله ما في الناس أحد أولى بمقام محمد منك» فأقبل عليه أربعون رجلا فبايعوه، واعتزلوا في بيت علي وبلغ أبا بكر وعمر أن جماعة من المهاجرين والأنصار قد اجتمعوا مع علي بن أبي طالب، فأتوا في جماعة واقتحموا البيت واشتبك عمر مع علي -حسب الروايات الشيعية التي ينكرها السنة- إلا أن فاطمة زوجة علي هددتهم قائلة: «والله لتخرجن أو لأكشفن شعري ولأعجن إلى الله!» فخرجوا وأقام أتباع علي في بيته أياما لكنهم خرجوا واحدا تلو الآخر يبايعون أبي بكر ولم يبق إلا علي، فبايع بعدها بستة أشهر.[75] بعدها مكث في بيته حتى جمع القرآن،[85] كما أنه اعتزل العمل السياسي وتفرغ لخدمة أهله وزراعة الحدائق والبساتين وحفر الآبار التي تعرف حاليا بآبار علي.







*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
في عهد أبي بكر
بعد أن شيع أبو بكر جيش أسامة بن زيد جعل كبار الصحابة - ومنهم علي بن أبي طالب - على منافذ المدينة لحمايتها من أي اعتداء، كما استشاره أبو بكر قبل أن يحارب المرتدين وأيضا قبل المضي في غزو الروم، كما شارك في جنازة أبي بكر [70][75][86]. في حين تنكر روايات أخرى مشاركته في حروب الردة أو جنازة أبي بكر. جاء في الكامل أن القضاء في عهد أبي بكر كان لعلي بن أبي طالب [87].
جدير بالذكر أن علي بن أبي طالب كان في صف زوجته فاطمة في مطالبتها بميراث أبيها، حيث اعتبرا أرض فدك من حق فاطمة كنحله نحلها إياها محمد في حياته كما جاء في بعض الروايات [88][89]، بينما انكر أبا بكر ومعه عمر بن الخطاب كونها نحلة، بل اعتبراها ميراثا من محمد وقالا بأن الأنبياء لا يورثون وأن ما تركوه صدقة ويستند أبا بكر بحديث قال أنه سمعه من الرسول: «لا نورث، ما تركنا صدقة» [90]. ويقول الشيعة أن فاطمة قد جاهرت بالرد عليه في مسجد النبي بالخطبة المعروفة بالفدكية [91]؛ في حين روى البيهقي أن أبا بكر أتى فاطمة يترضاها، فسألت علي أتحب أن آذن له؟ فقال نعم، فأذنت له، فدخل عليها يترضاها حتى رضيت [92].
في خلافة أبا بكر، بعد وفاة محمد بحوالي ستة أشهر حسب أغلب الأقوال توفت زوجته فاطمة، ويروى أنها أوصت بأن يبقى مكان دفنها سرا، فدفنها ليلا في مكان مجهول وصلى عليها وإبنيه الحسن والحسين، وفي روايات صلى عليها عدد قليل من الصحابة واختلفت الروايات حول هويتهم [93][94]؛ وفي روايات أخرى يروى انه دفنها بالبقيع وقام كبار الصحابة ومنهم أبو بكر بالصلاة عليها [95].
بعد وفاة أبو بكر تزوج علي بن أبي طالب أرملته أسماء بنت عميس، وكفل ابنها محمد بن أبي بكر، فتربى في بيته، وأصبح من كبار شيعته فيما بعد [96].
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*في عهد عمر بن الخطاب
كان علي قاضي عمر على المدينة ويقال في بعض المصادر التاريخية أن عمر لم يكن له قاضي [96]، وكان يستشيره عمر في كثير من القضايا والأمور الفقهية والسياسية ويعمل بمشورته [97]، فيروى في تاريخ الطبري أن علي اقترح على عمر البدء باستخدام التقويم الهجري [98]. كما يروى أنه استشار علي بن أبي طالب في تسلم مدينة بيت المقدس من الروم فأشار عليه بالذهاب بنفسه لاستلامها فأخذ بمشورته وولاه على المدينة في غيابه [99][100]. وفي العديد من المواقف المعقدة التي احتاجت دراية بالأحكام الفقهية كان علي بن أبي طالب يقدم لعمر الحكم الإسلامي فيها، حتى قال عمر في ذلك: «لولا علي لهلك عمر» [101]، وينسب لعمر كذلك أنه قال «أعوذ بالله أن أعيش في قوم لست فيهم يا أبا الحسن».[102]
تذكر مصادر أخرى مثل الكامل وأسد الغابة أن عمر تزوج أم كلثوم بنت علي بن أبي طالب [103][104]. وكان عمر قد قام برد العقارات بفدك وخيبر إلى علي والعباس وبني هاشم [105]، وكذلك كان عمر يضع علي بن أبي طالب في المرتبة الثانية في عطايا بيت المال بعد العباس عم محمد. حين كان يحتضر، رشح عمر ستة للخلافة من بعده منهم علي بن أبي طالب [106].


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*في عهد عثمان بن عفان
طالع أيضًا :فتنة مقتل عثمان

تمت التصفية بين المرشحين الستة الذين رشحهم عمر قبل وفاته عن طريق عبد الرحمن بن عوف، وتم التوصل للمرشحين النهائيين وهما عثمان بن عفان وعلي بن أبي طالب. بحسب الروايات في كتب السنة تم اختيار عثمان في النهاية وقام علي بن أبي طالب بمبايعته على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله وسنة الخليفتين أبي بكر وعمر؛ وعلى النقيض تذكر كتب الشيعة أن عبد الرحمن بن عوف عرض الخلافة على علي متبعا كتاب الله وسنة رسوله وسنة الخليفتين إلا أن عليا رفض الشرط الأخير في حين قبله عثمان فبايع ابن عوف عثمان وبايعه الناس، ثم بايعه علي على مضض [107][108]، ويروى أنه قال بعد اختيار عثمان: «حبوته حبو دهر. ليس هذا أول يوم تظاهرتم فيه علينا يعني بني أمية فصبر جميل واللَّه المستعان على ما تصفون. واللَّه ما وليت عثمان إلا ليرد الأمر إليك. واللَّه كل يوم هو في شأن» فقال له ابن عوف:«يا علي، لا تجعل على نفسك سبيلًا فإني نظرت وشاورت الناس، فإذا هم لا يعدلون بعثمان» فرد علي قائلا: «سيبلغ الكتاب أجله». كما يذكر أن هناك فئة أرادت الخلافة لعلي ونصحوا عبد الرحمن بن عوف باختياره مثل عمار بن ياسر والمقداد بن الأسود، لكن عبد الرحمن أخذ بمشورة آخرين مثل ابن أبي سرح وعبد الله بن أبي ربيعة [109].
احتفظ علي بن أبي طالب بمكانته الدينية والاجتماعية في عهد عثمان، فكان يعطيه المشورة دائما، ويعتبره بعض المؤرخين مثل مادلونغ بمثابة كابح لعثمان حينما بدأت سيطرة الأمويين على الأمور مثلما عمل على حماية بعض الصحابة من إساءة الأمويين لهم مثل ابن مسعود وأبي ذر الغفاري وعمار بن ياسر، وحين قام بإقامة الحد على الوليد بن عقبة، وإنكاره على عثمان عمرة رجب كما ورد في سيرة ابن حبان [110]. إلا أن علاقة علي بعثمان تبقى موضع خلاف، فهناك من يعتبره من كبار رجال المعارضة [111]، وآخرون يعدوه مستشارا له وليس معارضا [55].
عندما وقعت الفتنة الأولى وجاء الثوار من الكوفة والبصرة ومصر مطالبين بعزل عثمان، أصبح علي بمثابة وسيط بين الثوار وعثمان، فكانوا يذهبون إليه ويستمع لشكواهم ومطالبهم ثم يذهب بها إلى عثمان ويناقشه حولها، فيروى مما قاله له: «إن معاوية يقطع الأمور دونك، وأنت تعلمها فيقول للناس هذا أمر عثمان فيبلغك ولا تغيّر على معاوية». كما طلب منه عثمان بن عفان أن يخرج للثوار المصريين فيقنعهم بالرجوع ففعل، وفي مختصر تاريخ دمشق أن علي أخبر عثمان أنهم يريدون تغيير واليهم فولى عليهم محمد بن أبي بكر، لكن في طريق عودتهم وجدوا غلاما أرسله مروان بن الحكم برسالة لوالي مصر باسم الخليفة يأمره فيها بأن يبقى في منصبه وسمح له بقتل الثوار وحبس من يحاول أن يذهب للخليفة متظلما، فعادوا بالرسالة إلى عثمان الذي أنكر صلته بها لكنهم حاصروه في بيته. وأثناء الحصار كان عليا يؤم الناس في الصلاة، فأرسل علي بن أبي طالب ولديه الحسن والحسين لمنع الثوار من اقتحام بيت الخليفة [112]. بعث عثمان إلى علي مرة أخرى يطلب منه أن يكف الثوار فذهب إليهم فعرضوا عليه مطالبهم كرد المظالم وعزل من كرهوا من الولاة وأمهلوه فترة من الزمن لكن عثمان لم ينفذ المطالب فذهبوا إليه فأبى أن ينفذها، فمنعوه الطعام والشراب. يروى أنه لما اشتد الحصار على عثمان ذهب إليه علي معتمرا عمامة محمد ومتقلدا سيفه ومعه نفر من الرجال من ضمنهم ابنه الحسن وعرضوا عليه قتال الثوار إلا أن عثمان رفض أن يراق الدم بسببه [109]. استمر الحصار 40 يوما إلى أن استطاع الثوار اقتحام الدار من الخلف وقتلوه [113].
يرى السنة أن سبب الفتنة مؤامرة من شخص يهودي ادعى الإسلام يسمى عبد الله بن سبأ الذي خلق الفتنة لتدمير الدولة الإسلامية. بينما يرجع بعض الباحثين وقوع الفتنة إلى سياسات عثمان، فالثوار رؤوا في علي بن أبي طالب المنقذ الذي سيخلصهم من ولاة بني أمية الفاسدين الذين عينهم عثمان، ويصلح الأحوال الاقتصادية حيث اتسعت الفوارق الطبقية بسبب سياسات عثمان في تفضيل بني أمية وبعض الصحابة ومنحهم العطايا والهبات من بيت المال وخمس الغنائم [111][114][115][116]. لكن بحسب بعض المؤرخين مثل ابن خلدون فإن الثوار المصريين فقط هم من أرادوا خلافة علي، في حين أراد أهل الكوفة الزبير بن العوام، وكان هوى أهل البصرة في طلحة بن عبيد الله. يتهم البعض علي بالتحريض على قتل عثمان للاستحواذ على السلطة وذلك لوجود شيعته ضمن الثوار وضمن قتلة عثمان مثل محمد بن أبي بكر بحسب رسالة نائلة بنت الفرافصة زوجة عثمان إلى معاوية بن أبي سفيان؛ لكن يشكك الكثيرين في هذا الطرح نظرا لضعف تأييد قريش لعلي مما لا يضمن وصول السلطة له في حال مقتل عثمان، كما يؤكد مادلونغ عدم وجود دليل على علاقة علي بالثوار [117]؛ إضافة لهذا فهناك مصادر تروي غضب علي بن أبي طالب حين وصوله خبر مقتل عثمان وبكائه وترحمه عليه، وتوجيه اللوم لولديه ومن كان معهما ممن يمنعون الثوار من قتل عثمان [109].






*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*خلافته



اتساع الدولة الإسلامية تحت حكم الخلفاء الراشدين
██ معاقل الدولة الإسلامية
██ مناطق تابعة للدولة الإسلامية
██ مناطق تحت سيطرة معاوية بن أبي سفيان خلال الحرب الأهلية 656-661
██ مناطق تحت سيطرة عمرو بن العاص خلال الحرب الأهلية 658-661
لما قتل عثمان، بويع علي بن أبي طالب للخلافة بالمدينة المنورة في اليوم التالي لقتل عثمان (يوم الجمعة 25 ذي الحجة، 35 هـ [118]) فبايعه جميع من كان في المدينة من الصحابة والتابعين والثوار. يروى إنه كان كارها للخلافة في البداية واقترح أن يكون وزيرا أو مستشارا إلا أن بعض الصحابة حاولوا إقناعه فضلا عن تأييد الثوار له [119][120]، ويروي ابن خلدون والطبري أنه قبل خشية حدوث شقاق بين المسلمين [118][121]. يروى أن أول من بايع كان طلحة والزبير وفي تاريخ الطبري أول من بايع مالك الأشتر النخعي، وتقول بعض المصادر أن أقارب عثمان والأمويين لم يبايعوا علي وتوجهوا إلى الشام، كما تقول أن بعض الصحابة مثل سعد بن أبي وقاص وعبد الله بن عمر وغيرهم لم يبايعوا بالولاء ولكن تعهدوا بعدم الانقلاب ضده [122][123][124]. وحول صلاته على عثمان يختلف المؤرخون أيضا فتذكر بعض المصادر التاريخية أن جماعة من الصحابة استأذنوا عليا لدفنه ولكن من المؤرخين من ذكره ضمن من شاركوا في تشييعه والصلاة عليه ومراسم دفنه ولكن البعض الآخر لم يذكره ضمنهم بل حتى أن بعض الروايات لا تذكر استئذان علي في دفنه.[125]
وهكذا استلم علي الحكم خلفا لعثمان، في وقت كانت الدولة الإسلامية حين إذ تمتد من المرتفعات الإيرانية شرقا إلى مصر غربا بالإضافة لشبه الجزيرة العربية بالكامل وبعض المناطق غير المستقرة على الأطراف. ومنذ اللحظة الأولى في خلافته أعلن علي أنه سيطبق مبادئ الإسلام وترسيخ العدل والمساواة بين الجميع بلا تفضيل أو تمييز، كما صرح بأنه سيسترجع كل الأموال التي اقتطعها عثمان لأقاربه والمقربين له من بيت المال [124]. في سنة 36 هـ أمر علي بعزل الولاة الذين عينهم عثمان وتعيين ولاة آخرين يثق بهم، مخالفا بذلك نصيحة بعض الصحابة مثل ابن عباس والمغيرة بن شعبة الذين نصحوه بالتروي في اتخاذ القرار [121]. أرسل علي عثمان بن حنيف الأنصاري بدلاً عن عبد الله بن عامر إلى البصرة بحسب الطبري وابن الأثير، وفي البداية والنهاية أنه أرسل سمرة بن جندب، وعلى الكوفة أرسل عمارة بن شهاب بدلاً عن أبي موسى الأشعري، وعلى اليمن عبيد الله بن عباس بدلاً عن يعلى بن منبه، وعلى مصر قيس بن سعد بن عبادة وبدلاً عن عبد الله بن سعد، وعلى الشام سهل بن حنيف بدلاً من معاوية بن أبي سفيان [124][126].
بعد استلامه الحكم ببضعة أشهر، وقعت معركة الجمل (36 هـ) التي كان خصومه فيها طلحة والزبير ومعهما عائشة بنت أبي بكر زوجة محمد الذين طالبوا بالقصاص من قتلة عثمان، رغم تشكيك البعض في مصداقية هذا الادعاء حيث تقول روايات أنهما حرضا على قتله، لذلك يعتقد البعض أن أغراضهما من وراء مقاتلة علي هو تحقيق أطماع سياسية، خاصة مع ادعائهما المبايعة مكرهين وهروبهما إلى مكة، بالإضافة إلى تصريح أسامة بن زيد بأنهما بايعا كارهين، ويقال كذلك لأن عليا رفض توليتهما البصرة والكوفة، حيث طلبا منه الولاية لكنه أبقاهما معه كمستشارين. بعدها طلبوا السماح لهم بالذهاب إلى مكة لآداء العمرة فسمح لهما وحين ذهبا التقيا عائشة وقرروا المسير إلى البصرة رافعين شعار الانتقام لعثمان [121][127]، فسارو من مكة إلى البصرة بعشرة آلاف مقاتل وتحرك إليهم علي ولقيهم على مشارف البصرة، وفي البداية والنهاية (7/260) يذكر ابن كثير أنهم انطلقوا إلى البصرة وكان علي بالمدينة عازما على الذهاب إلى الشام لقتال معاوية، فغير وجهته إلى البصرة واستخلف على المدينة تمام بن عباس وعلى مكة قثم بن عباس، وحين وصل أرسل عمار بن ياسر إلى أهل الكوفة يستنفرونهم للقتال فانضم منهم الكثير إلى جيش علي وفقا للطبري. تختلف الروايات حول وقائع المعركة لكنها انتهت بمقتل طلحة والزبير وانتصار علي، وعودة عائشة إلى المدينة. وحول سبب عدم قيام علي بالاقتصاص من قتله عثمان فالبعض يرى أنه كان صعب لاختلاط القتلة بجيش ومؤيدي علي الذي لم يكن لديه ما يكفي من القوة والسيطرة الكافية لتطبيق الحد فانتظر حتى تهدأ الفتنة وهذا ما قاله علي لطلحة والزبير في بعض الروايات. قام علي بعد معركة الجمل بنقل عاصمة الخلافة من المدينة إلى الكوفة نظرا لموقعها الاستراتيجي الذي يتوسط أراضي الدولة الإسلامية آن ذاك، ولكثرة مؤيديه هناك [128].
[أخف]

جزء من سلسلة الإسلام
الشيعة


أهل البيت
محمد · علي · فاطمة
الحسن · الحسين

أحداث تاريخية
حديث الغدير · حادثة السقيفة
مظلومية الزهراء · حرق الدار
الفتنة الأولى · معركة الجمل
معركة صفين · معركة النهروان
عام الجماعة · معركة كربلاء

كان معاوية بن أبي سفيان -والي الشام في عهد عثمان- قد أعلن رفضه تنفيذ قرار العزل [55]، كما امتنع عن تقديم البيعة لعلي، وطالب بالثأر لابن عمه عثمان [124]، ويشكك أيضا الكثيرين في أهداف معاوية المعلنة حيث يرون معارضته كانت لأطماع سياسية [129]. حين انتهى علي من معركة الجمل توجه إلى الكوفة فدخلها في الثاني عشر من رجب 36 هـ ثم أرسل جرير بن عبد الله إلى معاوية يدعوه للمبايعة والطاعة لكن معاوية رفض المبايعة إلا بعد الاقتصاص من قتلة عثمان [130]. عاد الرسول إلى علي برفض معاوية، فتوجه علي بجيشه إلى الشام وعسكر الجيشان حين التقيا بموقع يسمى صفين، ثم بدأت مفاوضات بين الطرفين عبر الرسائل، واستمرت لمدة مائة يوم لكنها لم تأتي بنتيجة، فبدأت مناوشات بين الجيشين أسفرت عن قتال استمر لمدة أسبوع فيما يعرف بمعركة صفين (36 - 37 هـ / 657م). بدا جيش علي على مشارف الانتصار وجيش معاوية على وشك الهزيمة، فاقترح عمرو بن العاص -وكان في جيش معاوية- عمل حيلة وهي أن يقوم الجنود برفع المصاحف على أسنة الرماح، مطالبين بالتحكيم وفقا للشريعة الإسلامية. يقول ابن خلدون أن عليا حذر المسلمين من الخديعة إلا أن جماعة ممن صاروا فيما بعد من الخوارج أصروا على القبول بالتحكيم وهددوه بالقتل ووافق بعد إلحاح منهم، وعندما أرادوا حكما اختاروا أبي موسى الأشعري لكن علي رفضه لعدم ثقته به وتخليه عنه فيما سبق ورشح الأشتر النخعي إلا أنهم رفضوه واستقر الأمر على الأشعري، رفض جنود علي من الخوارج التحكيم معتبرين أن معاوية كافر بخروجه عن طاعة اخليفة الشرعي وبهذا يجب قتله، واعتبروا التحكيم خروج عن حكم الله والاحتكام بحكم البشر -رغم أن تأكيد بعض المؤرخين على أنهم من رشحوه- فذهبوا لعلي يستتيبوه ويحثوه على قتال معاوية ونقض اتفاق التحكيم لكنه رفض، مما أدى إلى انسحاب الخوارج من جيش علي. وأورد ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية (7/301) رواية تقول أن علي وافق على التحكيم وعارضه بعض الناس. في هذة الأثناء اختار معاوية عمرو بن العاص حكما من طرفه، واجتمع الحكمان لإيجاد حل للنزاع، فدار بينهما جدال طويل، واتفقا في النهاية على خلع معاوية وعلي وترك الأمر للمسلمين لاختيار الخليفة. خرج الحكمان للناس لإعلان النتيجة التي توصلا إليها، فأعلن أبي موسى الأشعري خلع علي ومعاوية، لكن عمرو بن العاص أعلن خلع علي وتثبيت معاوية.[121][131] بعد حادثة التحكيم عاد القتال من جديد واستطاع معاوية أن يحقق بعض الانتصارات وضم عمرو بن العاص مصر بالإضافة إلى الشام وقتل واليها محمد بن أبي بكر.
وأخيرا قاتل علي الخوارج وهزمهم في معركة النهروان (39 هـ / 659م)،، حيث انسحبوا من جيشه ثم قاموا يقطعون الطرق ويسألون الناس حول ارائهم في الخلفاء الأربعة فيقتلون من يخالفهم في الرأي بشكل بشع.[132][133]
ورغم أن علي لم يقم بأي فتوحات طوال فترة حكمه إلا أنها اتصفت بالكثير من المنجزات المدنية والحضارية منها تنظيم الشرطة وإنشاء مراكز متخصصة لخدمة العامة كدار المظالم ومربد الضوال وبناء السجون [134][135]، وكان يدير حكمه انطلاقا من دار الإمارة، كما ازدهرت الكوفة في عهده وبنيت بها مدارس الفقه والنحو وقد أمر الإمام علي بن أبي طالب أبا الأسود الدؤلي بتشكيل حروف القرآن لأول مرة [136][137]، ويعتقد بعض الباحثين أنه أول من سك الدرهم الإسلامي الخالص [138] مخالفين بهذا المصادر التاريخية الأخرى التي تقول أن عبد الملك بن مروان هو أول من ضرب الدراهم الإسلامية الخالصة.[139] في عهده أيضا نشط عبد الله بن سبأ وأتباعه الذين عرفوا بالسبئية والتي يعتقد البعض أنهم أصل حركة التشيع، والبعض الآخر يقول أنهم أول من قال بتأليه أئمة الشيعة، وآخرون يشككون في وجود السبئية من الأساس. يروى أن علي بن أبي جمعهم وأمر بحفر الأخاديد وأضرم فيها النيران وأعدمهم بالحرق ولم يبقى منهم إلا القليل.[140]
يعتبر العديد من الكتاب الباحثين أن علي لم يكن رجل سياسي ناجح أو لم يتمتع بالمرونة السياسية المناسبة [55]. قال عنه ويلفرد مادلونغ أنه كان متمسك بتعاليم دينه بشدة وغير مستعد للتنازل عن مبادئه من أجل المنفعة السياسية [141]






*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*اغتياله



قبر الإمام علي بالنجف حيث دفن علي بن أبي طالب
.
كان علي يؤم المسلمين بصلاة الفجر في مسجد الكوفة، وأثناء الصلاة ضربه عبد الرحمن بن ملجم بسيف مسموم على رأسه، وقال جملته الشهيرة: "فزت ورب الكعبة" [142][143][144]، وتقول بعض الروايات أن علي بن أبي طالب كان في الطريق إلى المسجد حين قتله بن ملجم [145][146]؛ ثم حمل على الأكتاف إلى بيته وقال: «أبصروا ضاربي أطعموه من طعامي، واسقوه من شرابي، النفس بالنفس، إن هلكت، فاقتلوه كما قتلني وإن بقيت رأيت فيه رأيي» ونهى عن تكبيله بالأصفاد وتعذيبه. وجيء له بالأطباء الذين عجزوا عن معالجته فلما علم علي بأنه ميت قام بكتابة وصيته كما ورد في مقاتل الطالبيين. ظل السم يسري بجسده إلى أن توفي بعدها بثلاثة أيام، تحديدا ليلة 21 رمضان سنة 40 هـ عن عمر يناهز 64 حسب بعض الأقوال [145]. وبعد مماته تولى عبد الله بن جعفر والحسن والحسين غسل علي بن أبي طالب وتجهيزه ودفنه، ثم اقتصوا من بن ملجم بقتله [147]. ولقب الشيعة علي بن أبي طالب بعدها بشهيد المحراب.[142]
وعبدالرحمن بن ملجم أحد الخوارج كان قد نقع سيفه بسم زعاف لتلك المهمة. ويُروى أن ابن ملجم كان اتفق مع اثنين من الخوارج على قتل كل من معاوية بن أبي سفيان وعمرو بن العاص وعلي بن أبي طالب يوم 17 رمضان، فنجح بن ملجم في قتل علي وفشل الآخران.[145][146]
تذكر العديد من كتب الحديث النبوي وكتب التاريخ أن محمد قد تنبأ بمقتل علي، وتعددت رواياتهم حول ذلك ومنها:«يا علي أبكي لما يُسْتَحَلُّ منك في هذا الشهر، كأني بك وأنت تريد أن تُصلِّي وقد انبعث أشقى الأولين والآخرين، شقيق عاقر ناقة صالح، يضربك ضربة على رأسك فيخضب بها لحيتك»[148][149].


المسجد الأزرق بمزار شريف، أفغانستان
وفقا للشيخ المفيد فإن علي بن أبي طالب طلب من ابنه الحسن أن يدفنه سرا وألا يعرف أحد مكان دفنه، لكي لا يتعرض قبره للتدنيس من قبل أعدائه. وظل مدفن علي مجهولا إلى أن أفصح عن مكانه جعفر الصادق في وقت لاحق خلال الخلافة العباسية. وبحسب الرواية الأكثر قبولا عند الشيعة فإن علي بن أبي طالب دفن في النجف حيث بني مشهد ومسجد الإمام علي الموجود حتى الآن [150]. ويعتقد بعض من المسلمين خاصة في أفغانستان أن جسد علي بن أبي طالب مدفون بالمسجد الأزرق بمدينة مزار شريف الأفغانية؛ مستندين إلى روايات تقول أن أبا مسلم الخراساني قام بنقل جثمان علي سرا بمساعدة بعض فرسانه إلى تل حمران بقرية بلخ شمال أفغانستان، حتى جاء السلطان حسين بيقرة فبني المرقد الحالي في ذلك المكان عام 1480 حسب الروايات الأفغانية.[151][


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*بعد مماته

رحل علي بن أبي طالب تاركا خلفه الفتنة مشتعلة بين المسلمين، واستلم الخلافة من بعده ابنه الحسن بن علي وبايعه الناس في الكوفة، واستمرت خلافته ستة أشهر، وقيل ثمانية، وانتهت خلافته فيما عرف بعام الجماعة بصلح الحسن مع معاوية وتنازله عن الحكم حقنا لدماء المسلمين [153]، ويقال أن قبوله للصلح يرجع لضعف موقفه حيث استطاع معاوية بسط نفوذه على الشام ومصر وكانت جيوش الحسن ضعفت بعد قتال الخوارج. كما تذكر بعض المصادر أن أحد بنود الصلح كانت أن يكون الأمر بعد موت معاوية للحسن ثم لأخيه الحسين. يذكر ابن كثير وابن الأثير أن الحسين بن علي كان رافضا صلح أخيه مع معاوية، وأنه كان يريد السير على نهج أبيه والقتال حتى النهاية، ومع إصرار أخيه الشديد سلم بالأمر [154][155]، بعد وفاة الحسن ثم معاوية أعلن الحسين ثورته ضد يزيد بن معاوية، وقتل في معركة كربلاء في مواجهة جيش يزيد. تقول بعض المصادر أن في الفترة الأموية استحدثت سنة سب علي على المنابر حتى ابطلها عمر بن عبد العزيز [156].
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*مكانته

اختلف المسلمون عبر التاريخ الإسلامي في مكانة علي بن أبي طالب، وقد ترواحت اعتقادات الطوائف الإسلامية فالسنة يعتبرونه احد المبشرين بالجنة والخليفة الرابع للمسلمين ومن ال بيت الرسول وبعض الفرق يعتقدون بألوهيته و الاعتقاد بعصمته ، ولكن غالبية المسلمين أجمعوا على فضله ومكانته.
[عدل]أهل السنة والجماعة


رسم لاسم الإمام علي بن أبي طالب على أحد الصحون الجدارية العملاقة في آيا صوفيا.
يعتبر أهل السنة والجماعة علي بن أبي طالب أحد الصحابة ومن أهل بيت النبي ورابع الخلفاء الراشدين وأحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، ولا يعتقدون بوصايته، لكنه أحد عظماء الإسلام عندهم [157]. كما يعتقدون أنه أفضل أمة المسلمين باستثناء الرسول محمد وأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان. ويرون أن منظورهم تجاه علي يعد وسطا بين الخوارج والنواصب من جهة وبين فرق الشيعة المختلفة من جهة أخرى، فهم لا يفسقونه ولا يغالون فيه فيما يرونه مطابقا لحديث الرسول محمد الذي قال: «خير الأمور أوسطها» [158]. وعادة ما يفسرون الخلافات التي تحدث بين علي وغيره من الصحابة بأنه اختلاف اجتهادي من صحابة عدول وليس خلاف دنيوي أو صراع على السلطة أو غيره وفقاً لعقيدة عدالة الصحابة.
كما تعتقد أغلب فرق الصوفية المنتسبة لأهل السنة بأن علي صحابي له مكانة دينية عظيمة [159]، لكنه ليس خليفة وإن كان من أولياء الله الصالحين وكبير علماء الصوفية. ويرجع السند المتصل لجميع مشايخ الطرق الصوفية إلى علي بن أبي طالب باستثناء الطريقة النقشبندية.
[عدل]الشيعة الإمامية
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*الشيعة الإمامية
يرى الشيعة الإمامية أن علي بن أبي طالب هو الخليفة الشرعي للمسلمين ويسمونه بالوصيّ، ويوافقهم في ذلك الطرق الصوفية الشيعية [4]. كما يعتقدون بعصمة علي بن أبي طالب من الخطأ إلى جانب عصمته من السهو والنسيان هو والنبي وأهل البيت [160]، وقال بعضهم أن علي بن أبي طالب أفضل من الأنبياء والرسل بما فيهم أولي العزم من الرسل كإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى باستثناء الرسول محمد، وأيضا يقول بعض علماء الاثنا عشرية بأن علي بن أبي طالب مساو للرسول محمد إلا في النبوة [161][162][163]، وقد قال الخميني أحد كبار مراجع الشيعة المعاصرين عن عقيدة الإثنا عشرية في علي بن أبي طالب: «إن من ضرورات مذهبنا أن لأئمتنا مقاما لا يبلغه ملك مقرب ولا نبي مرسل [164]». ووفقاً لهذا المعتقد فإنهم يرفضون أي رواية يظهر فيها اختلاف بين آراء علي وغيره ممن يعتبروهم معصومين مثل محمد وفاطمة وابنيه الحسن والحسين.
يتوافد الزوار من الشيعة الإمامية لزيارة مرقد الإمام علي في النجف ويقومون بتلاوة الزيارات حيث يعتبر من أكثر الأماكن المقدسة لديهم مثل زيارة أمين الله [165] وزيارة أمير المؤمنين [166]. كما يبدأ الإمامية طوافهم حول الكعبة بدءاً من موضع يسمى المستجار قبل الركن اليماني من الكعبة وذلك أثناء آداء مناسك الحج أو العمرة، حيث يعتقدوا أنه فتح لفاطمة بنت أسد أم علي لتلده داخل الكعبة [9].
[عدل]الشيعة الزيدية
تعتقد الشيعة الزيدية أن علي بن أبي طالب الذي يعتقدون أنه أفضل أمة محمد بعد الرسول ثم تأتي فاطمة والحسن والحسين ومن بعدهم ذريتهما. وقد سميت الزيدية بهذا الاسم لاتباعهم زيد بن علي وهو من ذرية علي بن أبي طالب. قال عبد الله بن الحسن أحد أئمة الزيدية: "العَلَمُ بيننا وبين الناس: عليُّ بنُ أبي طالبٍ، والعَلَمُ بيننا وبين الشيعة: زيدُ بنُ عليٍّ " ويعتقدون أن الرسول أوصى لعلي بن أبي طالب بالخلافة، على الرغم من إقرارهم بخلافة أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان. ولا تعتقد الشيعة الزيدية أن عليا بن أبي طالب أفضل من الأنبياء والرسل، ولا بأنه معصوم.[167]
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*الفرق المنقرضة
تقول بعض المصادر أن جماعة عبد الله بن سبأ المعروفة باسم السبئية كانت تؤمن بألوهية علي بن أبي طالب [140]، كما اتُهمت بعض الفرق بالغلو لاعتقادها بتأليه علي بن أبي طالب، ويعتقد البعض أن هناك بعض الفرق الشيعية باطنية أي أنها تخفي عقائدها الحقيقية ومنها الاعتقاد بألوهية علي. أغلب الفرق المتهمة بالغلو والباطنية انقرضت وإن كانت فرق كالنصيرية والدرزية توصف بالباطنية في الوقت الحالي من قبل بعض علماء السنة والإمامية.
ويقول الخوارج بكفر علي بن أبي طالب حين قبل بوثيقة التحكيم التي عرضها عليه معاوية بن أبي سفيان، وخلع نفسه من إمارة المؤمنين وساوى نفسه بمعاوية وهو وال من ولاة الدولة، ويعتقدون أن الحكمين حكما برأيهما ولم يحكما بحكم الله الذي يقضي بتأييد حق علي في الخلافة ووفقا لعقيدتهم فإن كل من يرتكب إثما فهو كافر [168][169]، وقد قتله الخارجي عبد الرحمن بن ملجم.
كما ظهرت بين المسلمين في القرون الأولى جماعات أخرى تقلل من شأن علي أو تفسقه أطلق عليها اسم النواصب. ويطلق لقب ناصبي بصفة عامة على كل من يعادي علي وآل البيت.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*الباحثون المعاصرون
يعتبر الكثير من الباحثين المعاصرين أن سيرة علي بن أبي طالب وغيره من الشخصيات الإسلامية تم التلاعب بها للتعظيم من شأنه وإضفاء القدسية عليه أحيانا والتقليل من مكانته أحيانا أخرى وذلك لخدمة مصالح سياسية معينة. على سبيل المثال يقول البعض أن عبد الله بن سبأ سبّب الخلاف بين علي وعمر بن الخطاب لكن علي الوردي وصف هذا التحليل بالتافه، ويضيف الوردي أنه لا يمكن لشخص واحد مهما كان ذكياً أن يعبث هذا العبث الكبير. ويرى البعض من الباحثين المعاصرين أن الدولة الصفوية هي التي عمدت إلى المبالغة في تقديس علي وتعظيم الخلاف بين علي والصحابة مثل عمر في صراعها مع الدولة العثمانية، ومن رواد هذا التحليل علي شريعتي وحسن العلوي حيث أن حسن العلوي أول من تطرق إلى هذا التحليل في كتاب "دماء على نهر الكرخة". كما يقول بعض الباحثين كأحمد صبحي منصور أن الأمويين قاموا بالتقليل من شأن علي ورفع شأن معاوية عبر نشر روايات ملفقة يرويها القصاصون في المساجد والشوارع كما رواها بعض الصحابة منهم أبو هريرة وعمرو بن العاص والمغيرة بن شعبة ومن التابعين عروة بن الزبير، فضلًا عن لعن علي على المنابر مع كل صلاة [114].
[عدل]غير المسلمين
وبالنسبة لرؤى غير المسلمين فقد أثنى عليه بعضهم مثل إدوارد جيبون في كتابه الشهير "تاريخ أفول وسقوط الدولة الرومانية" والسير ويليام موير [170][171]. وقال عنه الشاعر جبران خليل جبران: «إن علي بن أبي طالب كلام الله الناطق، وقلب الله الواعي، نسبته إلى من عداه من الأصحاب شبه المعقول إلى المحسوس، وذاته من شدة الإقتراب ممسوس في ذات الله» [159]. والبعض الآخر من غير المسلمين لديه رؤى سلبية تجاه علي مثل هنري لامينز.[172].


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*علمه

عُرف علي بن أبي طالب بعلمه الغزير سواء كانت علوم دينية أو دنيوية [173]. فقد عرف ببراعته في الرياضيات وسرعته في حل المسائل الحسابية [174]، كما ذُكر له وصف الذرة [175]. وكان متمكنا من علوم اللغة كالنحو والبلاغة [176]، فكان معلم أبي الأسود الدؤلي[177]، ويقال أنه أول من صنف كتابا بالفقه [178] وكان معلم ابن عباس[179]. وكان يحث الناس على سؤاله حرصا منه على نشر العلم [180][181]، بل تروى بعض المصادر الشيعية ان حتى خادمته فضة كانت تعلم علم الكيمياء [182].
[عدل]تراثه


إحدى صفحات نسخة قديمة من نهج البلاغة.
كتاب نهج البلاغة : يعتبر كتاب نهج البلاغة من أهم الكتب الشيعية التي تحتوي على حكم وأقوال علي بن أبي طالب، وقد جمعه الشريف الرضي بينما يرى بعض أهل السنة عدم صحة نسب هذا الكتاب لعلي بن أبي طالب [183][184]. وهو من الكتب المعتبرة لدى الشيعة والكثير من الصوفية حيث يعتبرونه من أحد أهم الأعمال الفقهية والدينية والسياسية في الإسلام [4][185]. وقد تم تأليف شروح وتعليقات على الكتاب من محتلف الكتّاب السنة والشيعة مثل شرح نهج البلاغة لابن أبي الحديد.[186] وشرح الأستاذ الإمام الشيخ محمد عبدة مفتي الديار المصرية سابقاً.
كتاب أنوار العقول من أشعار وصي الرسول : كذلك منسوب لعلي بن أبي طالب ديوان شعر يعرف باسم "أنوار العقول من أشعار وصي الرسول" وهو ديوان فيه أشعار بقوافي جميع أحرف الهجاء، وجدير بالذكر أن مؤلفه هو قطب الدين الكيدري وهو عالم شيعي إثنا عشري توفي عام 610 هـ [187].
كتاب غرر الحكم ودرر الكلم: فيه حكم وأقوال قصيرة لعلي جمعه عبد الواحد الآمدي التميمي المتوفى سنة 550 هـ.
كتاب نهج البردة : وهناك مخطوط لكتاب "نهج البردة" ينسب لعلي بن أبي طالب محفوظ في مكتبة الروضة الحيدرية الشيعية في النجف [188].
ثلاثة مصاحف بخط يده : علي من كتاب الوحي ويقال أنه أول من جمع القرآن، فينسب له ثلاثة مصاحف مكتوبة بخط يده أولها محفوظ بمتحف صنعاء [189] والثاني محفوظ بمكتبة رضا رامبور بالهند [190]، أما المصحف الثالث فيمتلك المركز الوطني للمخطوطات بالعراق إثنتي عشرة صفحة منه وباقي المصحف محفوظ في مكتبة أمير المؤمنين في النجف [191].
أحاديث : ينسب له العديد من الأحاديث المروية عن محمد ووردت في مختلف كتب الحديث لكافة الفرق الإسلامية.
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*أقواله :
من أقواله: «أيها الناس اعلموا أن كمال الدين طلب العلم والعمل به، ألا وإن طلب العلم أوجب عليكم من طلب المال، إن المال مقسوم مضمون لكم قد قسمه عادل بينكم وضمنه، والعلم مخزون عند أهله قد أمرتم بطلبه من أهله فاطلبوه» [192].
ومن الشعر المنسوب له:[193]
أشدد حيازيمك للموت فأن الموت لاقيك	 ولا تجـزع من الموت إذا حـل بواديك
فأن الدرع والبيضة يوم الروع تكفيك	 كما أضحكك الدهر كذاك الدهر يبكيك
وحسب مصادر الشيعة الإثنا عشرية فإن له أدعية مأثورة منها دعاء كميل ودعاء الصباح ودعاء يستشير [194]. ويوجد الكثير من أخبار ومواقف وسيرة علي بن أبي طالب مقيدة في أحد أهم كتب الطائفة الإثناعشرية وهو كتاب كتاب سليم بن قيس لمؤلفه سليم بن قيس الهلالي الذي صحب علي وأخذ الأخبار عنه [195].
وقد قال الأمين العام السابق للأمم المتحدة كوفي عنان: «قول علي ابن أبي طالب يا مالك إن الناس إما أخ لك في الدين أو نظير لك في الخلق، هذه العبارة يجب أن تعلَّق على كلّ المنظمات، وهي عبارة يجب أن تنشدها البشرية» وبعد أشهر اقترح عنان أن تكون هناك مداولة قانونية حول كتاب علي إلى مالك الأشتر. اللجنة القانونية في الأمم المتحدة، بعد مدارسات طويلة، طرحت هل هذا يرشح للتصويت؟ وقد مرّت عليه مراحل ثم رُشِّح للتصويت، وصوتت


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
شخصيته في الفن والأدب


مخطوطة ترجع إلى زمن الخلافة العثمانية في القرن الثامن عشر. مكتوب فيها "علي ولي الله" بطريقة المرآة في كلا الاتجاهين.
اهتمت الكثير من الأعمال الفنية والأدبية بعلي بن أبي طالب، وتناولت العديد من الكتب حياة علي بن أبي طالب لمؤلفين وكتاب من المسلمين؛ منها مناقب الأسد الغالب للجزري، خصائص أمير المؤمنين للنسائي، وفي العصر الحديث هناك كتاب عبقرية الإمام علي لعباس محمود العقاد ضمن سلسلة العبقريات الإسلامية، وتناول في الكتاب نشأته وثقافته ونبوغه الادبي في الشعر والفصاحة والبلاغة، كما يتحدث عن حياته كخليفة ورجل سياسة، وسماه الشهيد أبا الشهداء [198]. كما ألف الدكتور طه حسين كتاب الفتنة الكبرى وكان الجزء الثاني منه بعنوان "علي وبنوه" جاء فيه: «كان الفرق بين علي ومعاوية عظيماً في السيرة والسياسة، فقد كان علي مؤمناً بالخلافة ويرى أن من الحق عليه أن يقيم العدل بأوسع معانيه بين الناس، أما معاوية فإنه لا يجد في ذلك بأساً ولا جناحاً، فكان الطامعون يجدون عنده ما يريدون، وكان الزاهدون يجدون عند علي ما يحبون».[159][199]
ولعلي الكثير من التصاوير منها رسم يفترض أنه تم رسمه على جلد غزال من قبل شخص معاصر له، وهناك نسختان منها أحدهما محفوظة في المتحف الإيطالي بروما، والأخرى باللوفر [200]، أما باقي التصاوير فتعتمد على صفاته المروية، وفي كثير من الصور يظهر علي وبقربه أسد رابض كناية عن إحدى كراماته.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*ألقابه

من ألقابه:
ولي الله: حيث يقول بعض المفسرين مثل الطوسي أنه نزلت فيه آية :﴿إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ﴾ (المائدة:55) [201][202]
حيدرة: وتعني الأسد.[203][204]
المرتضى.[204]
أمير المؤمنين: تعتبره بعض الروايات الشيعية أول من لقب بأمير المؤمنين [205][206]، بينما تشير الروايات السنية أن عمر بن الخطاب أول من تسمى بأمير المؤمنين.
يعسوب المؤمنين ويعسوب الدين.[203][207]
الصديق الأكبر.[207]
الفاروق الاعظم.[207]
باب مدينة العلم :وهي تسمية مستندة لحديث الرسول (ص) يقول فيه: «أنا مدينة العلم وعلي بابها» وهو حديث يقبله كل الشيعة وبعض أهل السنة كالسيوطي الذي ذكر في كتابه تاريخ الخلفاء أنه حسن [208]، أما السلفية يرفضون هذا الحديث [209][210][211].
وليد الكعبة: لما ذكر بأنه ولد داخل الكعبة.
شهيد المحراب: لأنه قتل أثناء الصلاة.[142]
ويكنى: [204]
أبو الحسن.
أبو التراب.
أبو السبطين.
أبو الحسنين.
أبو الريحانتين.






*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*نسبه [212]
أبوه أبو طالب - واسمه عبد مناف - بن عبد المطلب - واسمه شيبة - بن هاشم - واسمه عمرو - بن عبد مناف - واسمه المغيرة - بن قصي - واسمه زيد - بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر - واسمه قيس - ولقبه قريش بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة - واسمه عامر - بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.
أمه فاطمة بنت أسد بن هاشم - واسمه عمرو - بن عبد مناف - واسمه المغيرة - بن قصي - واسمه زيد - بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر - واسمه قيس - ولقبه قريش بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة - واسمه عامر - بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.
لدى علي ثلاثة من الأشقاء وأختين، هم 
طالب بن أبي طالب.
جعفر بن أبي طالب.
عقيل بن أبي طالب.
أم هانئ.
جمانة بنت أبي طالب.
زوجات علي بن أبي طالب وأبنائه منهن 
فاطمة الزهراء بنت محمد بن عبد الله الهاشمية القرشية. أم:
الحسن بن علي.
الحسين بن علي.
المحسن بن علي. (مختلف عليه)
زينب بنت علي.
أم كلثوم بنت علي.
خولة بنت جعفر بن قيس الحنفية البكرية وكانت من سبايا حرب اليمامة, أم:
محمد الأكبر وهو محمد بن الحنفية.
الصهباء أم حبيبة بنت ربيعة التغلبية, أم:
عمر بن علي.
رقية بنت علي.
أمامة بنت أبي العاص بن الربيع العبشمية القرشية (بنت زينب بنت النبي محمد, أم:
محمد الأوسط بن علي.
أم البنين فاطمة بنت حزام بن خالد الكلابية, أم:
العباس بن علي.
عثمان بن علي.
جعفر بن علي.
عبد الله بن علي.
قتلوا جميعا في كربلاء.
ليلى بنت مسعود بن خالد التميمية -قتلت في كربلاء-, أم:
أبي بكر بن علي.
عبيد الله بن علي.
أسماء بنت عميس بن معاذ الخثعمية, أم:
يحيى بن علي.
محمد بن علي.
قيل عون بن علي.
أم سعيد بنت عروة بن مسعود الثقفية, أم:
رملة بنت علي.
أم الحسن بنت علي.
الصهباء أم حبيبة بنت زمعة بن بحر التغلبية, أم:
رقية بنت علي.
أم عمر بنت علي.
محياة بنت امرئ القيس بن عدي بن أوس الكلبية, أم:
جارية بنت علي.


ذرية علي بن أبي طالب وزوجاته



*

----------


## اسماعيل

*من اراد صحة التاريخ والروايات فليقرا كتب اهل السنة والجماعة لانهم ابعد الناس عن الكذب . 
واما الشيعة فالكذب تجارتهم ; 
قال أشهب بن عبدالعزيز سئل مالك عن الرافضة فقال: ( لا تكلمهم ولا تروعنهم فإنهم يكذبون).  
قول الإمام الشافعي -رحمه الله- (204هـ): 
ثبت بنقل الأئمة عنه أنه قال: ( لم أر أحداً من أصحاب الأهواء،أكذب في الدعوى، ولا أشهد بالزور من الرافضة ).أخرجه ابن بطة في الإبانة الكبرى 2/545، واللالكائي في شرح السنة 8/1457. 
قول الإمام أبي حنيفة -رحمه الله- (150هـ): 
روى ابن عبد البر عن حماد بن أبي حنيفة أنه قال: سمعت أبا حنيفة يقول: (الجماعة أن تفضل أبا بكر وعمر وعلياً وعثمان ولا تنتقص أحداً من أصحاب رسول الله صلىالله عليه وسلم) ) الانتقاء في فضائل الثلاثة الأئمة الفقهاء ص163.‎
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*في ميزان الحسنات ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------

